

Day One Sync - Brendinooo
http://dayoneapp.com/sync/

======
Brendinooo
Excited to see an excellent app continue to mature. Looking forward to freeing
up my Dropbox space as well to switch to this.

Only question: When will they start to charge for cloud storage, and how much
will I have to pay?

